# retourner à / sur



## nic456

Salut,

Larousse présente les phrases suivantes pour le verbe intransitif :
Retourner chaque été à la mer.
Retournez à votre place.
Après cette pause, le médecin retourna à ses parents.
Ces conceptions vont nous faire retourner au Moyen Âge.
L'exploitation retournera à la collectivité.

WR offre quelques phrases avec l'emploi de sur:
À 50 ans, Marie a décidé de retourner sur les bancs de l'école pour obtenir son baccalauréat.
retourner sur ses pas

verbe pronominal
Dans la rue, les hommes se retournent souvent sur les belles femmes.
se retourner sur le passage de [qqn]

Je suis habitué à employer à pour un lieu (retourner à Paris, à la maison, à la page pour la lecture d'un livre, seule exception sur le pont), mais je n'arrive pas comprendre la règle pour l'emploi de sur.
Aidez-moi, svp ! Merci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir,

tout dépend avec quelle préposition se construit le complément :

- aller à Paris => retourner à Paris ;
- aller en France => retourner en France ;
- monter sur les planches => retourner sur les planches ;
- on a marché sur la Lune => on retournera sur la Lune.


----------



## nic456

Bof ! Merci Piotr, mais est-ce qu'on dit aussi retourner sur le site (implantation, bureau, magasin, etc.), soit site web, soit une localité ? Paris est une ville, donc une localité et on dit toujours à Paris.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Sur _veut dire _au / en *dessus *de quelque chose._


----------



## nic456

Atcheque, donc on peut utiliser les deux prépositions quant au site ? Je doute qu'il soit correcte dire sur le bureau (enfin, c'est une chambre, pas un meuble), sur l'implantation/le magasin (un bâtiment).


----------



## atcheque

Qui aurait écrit _sur le bureau _? Personne.
S_ur le site_ est correct et ce site peut être un _bureau _(un immeuble avec des bureaux [les pièces, pas les meubles]) etc.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce qu'on dit aussi retourner sur le site ?



Tout dépend de la première préposition utilisée pour exprimer le lieu, puisque « retourner »  suppose qu'on y est déjà allé :
- J'ai déjà travaillé *sur* ce site archéologique / *sur* ce site Internet =>  je suis retourné *sur* ce site.
- Je l'avais rencontré *dans* un site grandiose => je suis retourné *dans* ce site pour le revoir.


----------



## JClaudeK

nic456 said:


> Larousse présente les phrases suivantes pour le verbe intransitif :
> _Après cette pause, le médecin retourna* à * ses parents patients._



L'emploi de "à" dans cette phrase est effectivement un peu insolite.
Mais il s'explique par la sigification de "retourner à": _S'occuper à nouveau de quelque chose, de quelqu'un. _
En savoir plus sur Définitions : retourner - Dictionnaire de français Larousse

"Après cette pause, Paul retourna* à son travail.*" serait moins surprenant.


----------



## nic456

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> - J'ai déjà travaillé *sur* ce site archéologique / *sur* ce site Internet
> - Je l'avais rencontré *dans* un site grandiose.


Quand je lis les phrases, l'emploi me semble bien. Notez bien que vous utilisez un des verbes différents dans les 3 exemples, pas retourner. Retourner implique direction ou mouvement et j'aurais écrit retourner au site archéologique / Internet / à un site grandiose, quoique qu'il soit faux.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Nic said:
			
		

> Notez bien que vous utilisez un des verbes différents dans les 3 exemples, pas retourner.



Il faut citer l'exemple dans son intégralité :
- J'ai déjà travaillé sur ce site archéologique / sur ce site Internet => *je suis retourné sur* ce site.
- Je l'avais rencontré dans un site grandiose => *je suis retourné dans* ce site pour le revoir.


----------



## floralies

Pour votre questionnement par rapport aux destinations:
On peut dire "je retourne sur Paris" comme "je retourne à Paris".


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Pour prévenir toute duplication ou digression, voir aussi :
habiter (à/sur/dans) Paris - préposition - forum Français Seulement
habiter (dans/à/sur) (la) rue/avenue/place X, habiter (au) (numéro) Z (de la) rue X - préposition et article - forum Français Seulement


----------



## nic456

Bon, un grand merci à tous.
1 C'est dommage, j'ai voulu corriger mes fautes de frappes (parents, un), mais apparemment c'est non plus possible.
2 Maintenant je comprends que la préposition de retourner est flexible et peut correspondre à d'autres verbes.
3 Il me faut approfondir mes connaissances de l'emploi de sur.

Bon WE à tous !

D'ailleurs, on travaille sur le chantier, un site, et on retourne sur le chantier aussi.


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour 

Dans les phrase qui suit, je me demande comment on peut expliquer la préposition "sur" :

*— *_Nous aurons notre maison_* sur*_ le Champ du Gitan ! (j'aurais mis spontanément : au Champ du Gitan)

— Je pensais seulement à… cette Bohémienne rencontrée *sur* la propriété. (j'aurais mis spontanément : à / dans la propriété)_

Merci infiniment !


----------



## OLN

1) _Sur_ est pour moi justifié : la maison est bâtie (ou donne éventuellement) sur le champ appelé "le Champ du Gitan".

2) J'aurais spontanément dit "rencontrée dans la propriété", parce que les deux personnes se trouvaient dans l'enceinte de la propriété.
_Sur _peut s'expliquer par le fait qu'on dit "se trouver sur le terrain de la propriété" ou "se promener sur les chemins de la propriété".



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> tout dépend avec quelle préposition se construit le complément :
> 
> - aller à Paris => retourner à Paris ;
> - aller en France => retourner en France ;
> - monter sur les planches => retourner sur les planches ;
> - on a marché sur la Lune => on retournera sur la Lune.



Je me permets d'ajouter cette précision à la liste  : on dit retourner _sur_ les bancs de l'école, parce que les élèves s'assoient sur les bancs de l'école pour suivre les cours.


----------



## SergueiL

OLN said:


> 1) _Sur_ est pour moi justifié : la maison est bâtie (ou donne éventuellement) sur le champ appelé "le Champ du Gitan".


Mais ce n'est peut-être pas un champ mais un lieu-dit ou le nom d'un lotissement ; dans ce cas c'est "au" qui se justifie.


----------



## OLN

Tu as raison. Il est possible alors qu'on assimile le lieu-dit à la terre qui lui a donné son nom. Ou le Champ du Gitan est-il le nom de la propriété dont il est question dans l'autre phrase ? Peux-tu préciser ce qui te fait tiquer, Chocou ?
(rappelons que le sujet du fil est la préposition après le verbe _retourner_)


----------



## Chocou

En effet, dans mon poste "le Chanp du Gitan" est un lieu-dit comme vous l'avez mentionné. C'est un lieu où se sont passés des événements en relaltion avec les gitans et depuis, l'endroit a porté le nom du "Champ du Gitan" et c'est d'ailleurs la raison qui m'a fait pensé à la préposition "à". Cependant, cet lieu est considéré aussi, dans le texte que je lis, comme un site où on devait construire une maison et par conséquent ce que vous aviez dit, OLN dans votre premier message, quant au terrain de construction, serait aussi à mon sens possible.​


----------

